# System malfunction



## Mvac83 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a new GMC 410a 3 ton straight cooling split system paired with a gas furnace.. System was cooling great for two months.. Edison came by and installed their kill switch for the energy rebates :sad:...Since then customer says cooling is down and ice is building up on ref. lines.. already tried llfd, but it was fine.. recovered and re charged, now the operating pressures are 75 psi low, 335 high. also system is unloading after running for 30-40 minutes.. How can I test the txv? I cant tell if the Edison box messed up unit or if its just coincidence that unit is malfunctioning now..


----------

